

Think Your a Great Programmer? Think Again. - moonbeamdev
http://appdevelopermagazine.com/845/2013/11/6/Think-Your-a-Great-Programmer?-Think-Again./

======
dregin
Think you're good at the old English? Think again.

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
I think my am

------
haliphax
You are. You're. YOU'RE. FOR THE LOVE OF GOD

